# Undervolting I7 10750H RTX 2060 - Little problem



## rodrigojxf (Apr 28, 2021)

Hello folks,

Well, I have an Acer Predator Helios 300 I7 10750H with RTX 2060.
I had some issues with overheating while I was playing some games. The temperature was going to 96 degrees.
So, I searched for some fixes and found undervolt.

Now, here comes the question. I saw that to undervolt, you need to change the offset voltage value.
However, my case is a little bit different. I download Throttlestop program and opened it. I checked the Speed Shift - EPP as the guide said to do it and "voilà". My voltage decreased and my temps are totally fine. I did not need to change the offset voltage value at all. I run the TS Bench and the maximum temperature that I'm getting is around 79.







Notes: VID was around 1.26 and my idle temperature was around 60 degrees.

So, is that normal? Did I do something wrong?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 28, 2021)

Update ThrottleStop









						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Setting Speed Shift to 128 can reduce maximum performance. It is OK to do this but that is why your CPU is running cooler. Less performance equals less heat. Many games will run fine with a slightly slower CPU.

Most computers running Windows 10 can manage the Speed Shift EPP variable. Clear the Speed Shift EPP box in ThrottleStop. If you are using the Windows Balanced power plan, there will be a slider in the system tray that lets you adjust your CPU to Best Performance or power savings, etc. When you move this slider, the EPP value that the CPU uses will change. Watch for these changes to Speed Shift EPP in the FIVR monitoring table. If Windows can manage this setting, I would let it. If you want to use ThrottleStop to manage EPP, use the Windows High Performance power plan so Windows and ThrottleStop do not interfere with each other. 

To undervolt set the core and cache offsets to -75 mV. Most 10750H are stable at this setting.

The new version of ThrottleStop has an option in the FIVR window called Thermal Velocity Boost. When this is checked, your CPU will slow down 100 MHz when it reaches 70°C. If you prefer maximum performance, clear this box.


----------



## rodrigojxf (Apr 29, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Update ThrottleStop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read many posts and finally understood (at least the necessary).
However, I still got one more question:

When I change my offset voltage, my Voltage ID continues the same. However, when I check on FIVR information box the offset is applied.
When I run TS bench, my offset voltage goes lower. So, the offset voltage is only applied when I'm not idle?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 29, 2021)

The offset voltage is working. Do not worry about that.

The problem is that your CPU is overheating. There is a large temperature difference between the cores which usually indicates that you need to replace the thermal paste. Either improve the cooling or lower your turbo power limits. Your heatsink and fan cannot dissipate 90W without the CPU thermal throttling. Having PL2 set to 107W is too much. Maybe 70W and 90W would be OK but you will need to reduce the turbo time limit. I do not think your heatsink can handle 90W for 28 seconds so maybe you will need to reduce that to 8 seconds or less.

Have a look in the Options window on the right side for the PROCHOT Offset setting. This is what controls when your CPU will start to thermal throttle. At the moment this is set to 8. If you do not see a lock icon near this setting, you can lower this to 2 or 3. This will raise the temperature when thermal throttling begins. The Intel default for PROCHOT Offset is 0.


----------



## rodrigojxf (Apr 29, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> The offset voltage is working. Do not worry about that.
> 
> The problem is that your CPU is overheating. There is a large temperature difference between the cores which usually indicates that you need to replace the thermal paste. Either improve the cooling or lower your turbo power limits. Your heatsink and fan cannot dissipate 90W without the CPU thermal throttling. Having PL2 set to 107W is too much. Maybe 70W and 90W would be OK but you will need to reduce the turbo time limit. I do not think your heatsink can handle 90W for 28 seconds so maybe you will need to reduce that to 8 seconds or less.
> 
> Have a look in the Options window on the right side for the PROCHOT Offset setting. This is what controls when your CPU will start to thermal throttle. At the moment this is set to 8. If you do not see a lock icon near this setting, you can lower this to 2 or 3. This will raise the temperature when thermal throttling begins. The Intel default for PROCHOT Offset is 0.


Thank you very much! Understood now what is happening.
I'll repaste it right now.



unclewebb said:


> The offset voltage is working. Do not worry about that.
> 
> The problem is that your CPU is overheating. There is a large temperature difference between the cores which usually indicates that you need to replace the thermal paste. Either improve the cooling or lower your turbo power limits. Your heatsink and fan cannot dissipate 90W without the CPU thermal throttling. Having PL2 set to 107W is too much. Maybe 70W and 90W would be OK but you will need to reduce the turbo time limit. I do not think your heatsink can handle 90W for 28 seconds so maybe you will need to reduce that to 8 seconds or less.
> 
> Have a look in the Options window on the right side for the PROCHOT Offset setting. This is what controls when your CPU will start to thermal throttle. At the moment this is set to 8. If you do not see a lock icon near this setting, you can lower this to 2 or 3. This will raise the temperature when thermal throttling begins. The Intel default for PROCHOT Offset is 0.



Well, I repasted it and the temps seem fine.
However, when I run the TS bench, it is appearing the error "Power". What can it be?


----------

